# [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you will find many many parts on a wrecked bike that make it worth
it and it will be easy to tag no inspection just go by a new tag,
There are so many little brackets and nuts and bolts you can reuse,plus
brake parts, cables.
In my book I have always found parting out parts cars and bikes give you ,
parts to sell and trade.

On Wed, Apr 30, 2008 at 8:05 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
> > bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see limitations
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe a side car for Batt storage?

On Wed, Apr 30, 2008 at 8:05 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
> > bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see limitations
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Building a bike from scratch is not a task for a novice.

You might be better finding a sport bike with a blown motor. Look for one
that uses the motor as the lower part of the frame.
Remove the motor and you have the all kinds of empty space you can use
anyway you want, plus the front forks, headset, backbone, rear suspension,
etc. is all in place and properly aligned.

> Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
> bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see
> limitations
> and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be
> smarter
> to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then
> simply
> build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and
> batteries.
>
> So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going
> to
> be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to
> buy
> a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame.
>
>
>
>
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter,
Fortunately we are not talking about a novice here.  It'd been a few
years but I have built street cars, drag cars and 2 tube frame SCCA cars.
Never a bike though. I am still thinking along your lines and do the
Sportster that's sitting in the garage and then a home built. The only thing
that might change my mind is if the batteries I have picked don't fit in the
frame. Instead of cutting up a perfectly good Sportster frame I might be
smarter to take the extra month and design and build my own purpose built
frame.

Thanks for the input.

Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 5:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Building a bike from scratch is not a task for a novice.

You might be better finding a sport bike with a blown motor. Look for one
that uses the motor as the lower part of the frame.
Remove the motor and you have the all kinds of empty space you can use
anyway you want, plus the front forks, headset, backbone, rear suspension,
etc. is all in place and properly aligned.

> Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
> bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see
> limitations
> and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be
> smarter
> to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then
> simply
> build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and
> batteries.
>
> So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going
> to
> be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to
> buy
> a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame.
>
>
>
>
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark, make sure you use the part of the frame with the headset bearings (with the OEM tag showing VIN, mfgr. date, etc.) I think that's all you need here in Maine. I'll be doing some cutting and welding on a Honda 750 single-cam frame this summer...

Frank

----- Original Message ----
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:05:54 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see limitations
and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be smarter
to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then simply
build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and batteries.

So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going to
be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to buy
a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame. 




Mark Grasser


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev






____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So Frank,
Where are you?

Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Frank John
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 8:27 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Mark, make sure you use the part of the frame with the headset bearings
(with the OEM tag showing VIN, mfgr. date, etc.) I think that's all you
need here in Maine. I'll be doing some cutting and welding on a Honda 750
single-cam frame this summer...

Frank

----- Original Message ----
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:05:54 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see limitations
and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be smarter
to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then simply
build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and batteries.

So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going to
be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to buy
a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame. 




Mark Grasser


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev







____________________________________________________________________________
________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now.
http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Peter and All,

----- Original Message Follows -----
From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle
frame.
Date: Wed, 30 Apr 2008 15:54:49 -0600 (MDT)

>Building a bike from scratch is not a task for a novice.
>
>You might be better finding a sport bike with a blown
>motor. Look for one that uses the motor as the lower part
>of the frame. Remove the motor and you have the all kinds
>of empty space you can use anyway you want, plus the front
>forks, headset, backbone, rear suspension, etc. is all in
>place and properly aligned.

You are right but forgetting the most important
part, a clear title!!
Use the front, back ends including the VIN number
and just build a battery box frame inbetween. For aero, make
the seat low and a good fairing. If you do aero right,
you'll go fast and fairly far, if you do aero bad, you go
fast, above 40 mph, for a very short time.
With an enclosed aero body and 10kw of li-ion batts,
you can go fast for 150+ miles at 50wthrs/mile or so.
I'd buy a dead engine or transmission bike, not a
wreaked one.

Jerry Dycus
>
>> Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design
>> of a motorcycle I bought a Sportster frame. The more I
>> look at it, the more I see limitations
>> and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like
>> it might be smarter
>> to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing
>> arm and then simply
>> build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a
>> motor and batteries.
>>
>> So here's the question before I go see the local Maine
>> DMV. What is going to
>> be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would
>> be smarter to buy
>> a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into
>>the new frame. 
>>
>>
>>
>> Mark Grasser
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
>_______________________________________________
>For subscription options, see
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it were me I'd go with a Moto Guzzi 'Tonti' frame before going with a Harley. The geometry of the Harley is less stable and the Guzzi frame has to carry a heavy motor as Guzzi employs shaft drive, with a transmission that is more automotive than motorcycle. The swing arm is more rugged than the Harley and the Honda 750s, with a very durable and easily adjusted swing arm bearing. 

-Ralph



> > Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
> > bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see
> > limitations
> > and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be
> > smarter
> > to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then
> > simply
> > build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and
> > batteries.
> >
> > So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going
> > to
> > be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to
> > buy
> > a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Mark Grasser
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ralph,
I'm interested. What are the differences, more refined. I see to Tonti has
more of a trailing arm configuration with the front of the swing arm higher
that the Harley. Might make it more stable. Is the entry angle on the yoke
steeper? I don't see an advantage to the transmission just because it is
longitudinal. I am also pretty sure that longitudinal crankshafts on a bike
tend to try to twist the rider. I have seen it when following a bike with a
longitudinal crank, of course it was a conversion with a small block Chevy
in it, that might be a bit more rotating mass.

Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Ralph
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 1:16 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

If it were me I'd go with a Moto Guzzi 'Tonti' frame before going with a
Harley. The geometry of the Harley is less stable and the Guzzi frame has to
carry a heavy motor as Guzzi employs shaft drive, with a transmission that
is more automotive than motorcycle. The swing arm is more rugged than the
Harley and the Honda 750s, with a very durable and easily adjusted swing arm
bearing. 

-Ralph



> > Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle
I
> > bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see
> > limitations
> > and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be
> > smarter
> > to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then
> > simply
> > build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and
> > batteries.
> >
> > So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is
going
> > to
> > be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to
> > buy
> > a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Mark Grasser
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I've ridden Guzzis for years. The rotation issue is a red herring.

-Ralph


On Thu, 1 May 2008 14:38:01 -0400


> "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ralph,
> > I'm interested. What are the differences, more refined. I see to Tonti has
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brooklin (an hour or so south of Bangor, on the coast).

I'll be talking about my truck conversion and other projects (along with other guests) tomorrow at 10:00 a.m. on WERU radio 89.9 fm (streaming from weru.org for those not within range). The show is hosted by my buddy Dave Evans and is called "Renewable Radio."

Where are you Mark?


----- Original Message ----
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 1, 2008 7:48:45 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

So Frank,
Where are you?

Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Frank John
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 8:27 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Mark, make sure you use the part of the frame with the headset bearings
(with the OEM tag showing VIN, mfgr. date, etc.) I think that's all you
need here in Maine. I'll be doing some cutting and welding on a Honda 750
single-cam frame this summer...

Frank

----- Original Message ----
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:05:54 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle I
bought a Sportster frame. The more I look at it, the more I see limitations
and instead of cutting up and welding it is looking like it might be smarter
to buy a few select parts like the triple tree and swing arm and then simply
build my own frame that is more conducive to housing a motor and batteries.

So here's the question before I go see the local Maine DMV. What is going to
be involved in registering a homemade bike? Maybe I would be smarter to buy
a wrecked bike and weld the yoke with the vin number into the new frame. 




Mark Grasser


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev







____________________________________________________________________________
________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now.
http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev






____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

coulpla factors:
HD frames and other less sporty bikes and older bikes and Ducatis use steel frames. Many modern sport bikes use Aluminum
cast frames. The AL frames are going to be hard to weld unless you are good with a TIG, and of course you'll ruin the
heat treatment.

As long as you keep the geometry the same as the Sportster, same wheelbase, same rake and trail, same swingarm angle,
you should be able to replace the central part with a boxier part made of steel tube suited to your drivetrain. Lord
knows, you should be able to keep the weight in the HD range! oink.

Theres an electric MC list BTW and an excellent MC Chassis list for just this kind of discussion.

electricmotorcycles.net and mc-chassis at yahoo

John



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> 
> >
> >>> Being uneducated in the geometry involved in the design of a motorcycle
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good advice; I've thought about the swingarm on the Honda 750 but have decided that bronze bushing will be up to the task. I put 50K+ miles on one of these before, much of it 2-up with camping gear, so have confidence in the bike. I think I'd prefer bearings but the S/A can be braced if necessary.


----- Original Message ----
From: Ralph <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 1, 2008 12:16:20 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

If it were me I'd go with a Moto Guzzi 'Tonti' frame before going with a Harley. The geometry of the Harley is less stable and the Guzzi frame has to carry a heavy motor as Guzzi employs shaft drive, with a transmission that is more automotive than motorcycle. The swing arm is more rugged than the Harley and the Honda 750s, with a very durable and easily adjusted swing arm bearing. 

-Ralph






____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Many modern sport bikes use Aluminum
> cast frames. The AL frames are going to be hard to weld unless you are
> good with a TIG, and of course you'll ruin the heat treatment.

Or MIG or braze/solder or gas weld.

Then again, why would you WANT to weld to the frame? It already has
mountng points where you can BOLT a sub frame containing your batteries,
controller, motor, etc.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

oops, the mc engine list is yahoo
the mc-chassis list is at micapeak.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow,
Just a ton of great responses. To summarize, I am thinking steel tubing, tig
welded, the 20 year old syncrowave is in the corner next to the 3/4" solid
steel welding table. The wife will think I've gone off the deep end if I
sell the Sportster and buy some tubing but what the heck. I'll be off list
tomorrow, leave the house at 4:30 to go to Chicago, be back by midnight.

Frank, I'm in Eliot. What's that, about 2-1/2 hours? 

Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of john fisher
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 8:17 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

oops, the mc engine list is yahoo
the mc-chassis list is at micapeak.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

More like 3-1/2 hours. Good luck and keep us posted on progress!

----- Original Message ----
From: Mark Grasser <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 1, 2008 8:11:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

Wow,
Just a ton of great responses. To summarize, I am thinking steel tubing, tig
welded, the 20 year old syncrowave is in the corner next to the 3/4" solid
steel welding table. The wife will think I've gone off the deep end if I
sell the Sportster and buy some tubing but what the heck. I'll be off list
tomorrow, leave the house at 4:30 to go to Chicago, be back by midnight.

Frank, I'm in Eliot. What's that, about 2-1/2 hours? 

Mark Grasser








____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Strength. Bolting it together is all well and good but on a motorcycle
there is no room for error. If the frame cracks on a car you can
usually stop without getting hurt. A motorcycle is a much different
story. Stick with the strongest and safest method of assembly. I would
also pick the strongest material you can afford for your frame. If you
are going to be adding 400 or 500 pounds of battery/motor weight then I
would think chromoly steel would be a better choice. Aluminum is nice
and all but engineers spend many an hour calculating structural loads
and where they can reinforce the metal. Unless you are a structural
engineer stick with steel and not worry that your frame is weak and
could fail at the worst possible time. 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 13:09
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

> Many modern sport bikes use Aluminum
> cast frames. The AL frames are going to be hard to weld unless you are

> good with a TIG, and of course you'll ruin the heat treatment.

Or MIG or braze/solder or gas weld.

Then again, why would you WANT to weld to the frame? It already has
mountng points where you can BOLT a sub frame containing your batteries,
controller, motor, etc.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> From: "Mark Grasser" =


> Wow,
> Just a ton of great responses. To summarize, I am thinking steel tubing, =
tig
> welded, the 20 year old syncrowave is in the corner next to the 3/4" solid
> steel welding table. =


Sounds like you're getting some input. Here's
mine: I don't believe a Harley frame is a good
choice because the evolution of that frame was
driven by the shape of the engine (which originally
was designed to fit in frames that looked like
bicycle frames, the classic "diamond" frame, in
1905 when they built the first H-D). Kind of a
"chicken and egg" deal. IMO, the shape of the =

engine is all wrong for what you want to put in =

the hole left behind.

So if you're looking to modify an existing frame,
you want one that is built to accommodate an
engine that is more of a "block" instead of a
"wedge." Just about any of the older Japanese 500cc
and up transverse Fours ought to give you more
room to work with. Cheaper than a Harley, too.

A longitudinal Four like a BMW "Flying Brick" K-
bike would work, too, but the engine is more likely
to be a stressed member of the frame, so you'd
have to work around that. Shafties lose a little more
in the drive train than chain bikes. (Plus shafties
can't wheelie or countersteer -- old joke.  )

If you want to retain the transmission a Harley Big =

Twin, an Enfield Bullet, or a BMW R or K would
let you do that. Most of the Japanese bikes and the
Sportie have unitized engines and transmissions,
although for cubic dollars you can get separate
trannies for these bikes from racing parts suppliers.
Or you could save the weight and go with direct
drive -- bigger motor, maybe not as much low end.
Not as big a deal as going direct on a car.

You might also want to check out

http://www.endless-sphere.com

where you will find a lot of information about Ebikes
and Emotorcycles. Search for a poster named "Safe"
who built his own space frame from steel tubing to
enclose his battery pack -- his ultimate plan is to =

put a fairing around the frame. I can send you a direct
link to his stuff (off this list) if you're unable to turn it up.

Good luck -- once I get the present eBike project done
I'll start collecting bits for something faster. =3D)}

Chuck Hays
Kamloops, BC
_________________________________________________________________
Enter today for your chance to win $1000 a day=97today until May 12th. Lear=
n more at SignInAndWIN.ca
http://g.msn.ca/ca55/215

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter what Jody said is true. The cast frames are very thin and notoriously difficult to get a good weld, plus if you
try to do it without proper shielding gas, you run a major risk of having a bad weld. "cast" does not mean the old way
with lost wax or sand etc, they use some very expensive vacuum magic on the production line. Cracked frames in stock
Suzukis and Honda are well-documented.

Anyway no EV MC needs the expensive components of a sportbike. Unless you are going all-out to build a hotrod, and I
don't quite know how you can get to the performance of a gas bike: 110-170hp, 150 mile range, in 410 lbs. The level of
sophistication per dollar is off the charts in motorcycles right now.

BTW Ducati uses steel trellis frames and gets some good results <understatement alert>

John



> Dewey, Jody R ATC COMNAVAIRLANT, N422G5G wrote:
> > Strength. ... stick with steel and not worry that your frame is weak and
> > could fail at the worst possible time.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My advice is NOT to weld to it, but rather bolt to it like it's designed for.
I'm sure most of those cracked frames you are refering to are due to
either crashes or pushing the bike to extremes.

If you find an old bike with a bad motor (typical candidate for
conversion) that doesn't already have a cracked frame, then I still think
it would make a good conversion.

Numerous people have already done these types of conversions (check the
EVDL Photo Album) and I haven't heard of any of them having problems yet.

> Peter what Jody said is true. The cast frames are very thin and
> notoriously difficult to get a good weld, plus if you
> try to do it without proper shielding gas, you run a major risk of having
> a bad weld. "cast" does not mean the old way
> with lost wax or sand etc, they use some very expensive vacuum magic on
> the production line. Cracked frames in stock
> Suzukis and Honda are well-documented.
>
> Anyway no EV MC needs the expensive components of a sportbike. Unless you
> are going all-out to build a hotrod, and I
> don't quite know how you can get to the performance of a gas bike:
> 110-170hp, 150 mile range, in 410 lbs. The level of
> sophistication per dollar is off the charts in motorcycles right now.
>
> BTW Ducati uses steel trellis frames and gets some good results
> <understatement alert>
>
> John
>


> > Dewey, Jody R ATC COMNAVAIRLANT, N422G5G wrote:
> >> Strength. ... stick with steel and not worry that your frame is weak
> >> and
> >> could fail at the worst possible time.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

seen any integrated side cars?



> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My advice is NOT to weld to it, but rather bolt to it like it's designed
> > for.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,
Building frames is much more difficult than many
people think. 

The best and lowest cost is to use a jig that is very
precise and holds all pieces so tight all the time,
that expansion and contraction during welding,
cooling, drilling, grinding, cutting, and torqing do
not affect the perfect alignment of the frame. The
jig is pretty expensive, but if designed for
flexability, can do different styles by resetting a
few strong bolts. We have some jigs that were
designed for that flexability allowing re-size in a
few minutes.

There are companies that fix (straighten) frames as
their only business income. They have to fix very
minor mis-alignments to get the motorcycles to go
straight or handle properly.

Strength, quality welds, and bracing are critical, as
you may have noticed in your research. The big
manufacturers recently have had serious cracking or
failures too, as they attempt to reduce costs and jump
to suppliers with similar looking frames. Whatever
you do, have the neck quality welded and overspec with
at least double material and angles.

We've wanted to do some frames for the in-between
market (between bicycles and expensive choppers) for a
long time. We specialize in the very best custom
chopper frames (and rolling chassis) and automatically
must provide legal state frame VIN numbers with our
frames. that means your Harley frame stays valid for
resale also. We can use chrome moly and/or
steel/titanium, but we do not use aluminum. There are
some mixing issues we must avoid, but many ways to get
your solution.

We will do your frame for free (0 profit) if you
supply the material and pay our welder wages.
We have been doing custom chopper frames for about 
13 years. They can be seen at:
www.FortuneFrames.com
www.ChopperPro.com
and a bunch of clone sites like:
http://www.xtremeframe.com/

We will also do a free website for you like we did for
Wayne at:
www.EV-Blue.com
and
Roland at:
www.go-ev.net/
if you will supply the material (your pics) and pay
our web welder nothing (another words FREE)  We'll
even give you the source code.

We want you on the road soon.

Regards,
Lou, Gary, Ryan, Marcio, and the rest of the staff.
[email protected]
-------------------------------------------


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Considering building my own motorcycle frame.
> <snip>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am having extreme trouble with my already slow internet connection, so
maybe this is mute, but I have a sample of a book I bought at the local
bookstore on motorcycle design. The front cover, back cover and about 4
chapters are there.

http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/ (1/2 way down page after the
waterjet pictures.)


At least you can get a look at the cover to get the ISBN, but I'll save
you the pain
ISBN 0-7603-1990-1


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

B&N online, what a wonderful thing. I have a used copy on the way for 6
bucks along with a copy of "chopper". It would be cool if I could get the
bike to lower to a stand strait position when stopped. "Hydraulics" 

Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jeff Shanab
Sent: Saturday, May 03, 2008 3:45 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Considering building my own motorcycle frame.

I am having extreme trouble with my already slow internet connection, so
maybe this is mute, but I have a sample of a book I bought at the local
bookstore on motorcycle design. The front cover, back cover and about 4
chapters are there.

http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/ (1/2 way down page after the
waterjet pictures.)


At least you can get a look at the cover to get the ISBN, but I'll save
you the pain
ISBN 0-7603-1990-1


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

